# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Λιγο πριν την αγορα εξοπλισμου...

## BillGeo

Κατ'αρχας καλημερα και καλως σας βρηκα ολους.

Αλλος ενας λοιπον ετοιμος να γινει μελος του AWMN.
Στην αρχη ως client και μετα γιατι οχι κ ως backbone.


Μεχρι να υλοποιηθει το ταρατσο-setup μου, θα διαβαζω το υλικο του φορουμ,
και απο καιρο σε καιρο ισως ρωταω και 2-3 πραγματακια.

Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση εχω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με τον εξοπλισμο
και ειδικοτερα με το ζευγαρι Routerboard + miniPCIcard.

Μετα απο το απαρετητο browsing, ειμαι αναμεσα σε αυτα τα 2:

*MikroTik Routerboard 411*
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=448

και

*EZ4 PCB με IkarusOS*
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=390


Η τιμη οπως βλεπετε ειναι ιδια, και τα χαρακτηριστικα τους παρομοια _(καπως πιο γρηγορο το MikroTik)._


*Ουσιαστικα η ερωτησεις ειναι δυο:*
*1)* RouterOS ή IkarusOS? Ποιο ειναι καλυτερο, πιο ευχρηστο, πιο "δυνατο"?
*2)* Θα δουλεψουν και τα δου το ιδιο καλα με την καρτα που θελω? 
(http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=34)


*Εσεις τι λετε?*
_(καποιος που να εχει RB με IkarusOS?)_


Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων.  ::

----------


## acoul

το IkarusOS είναι μάπα. το rb411 είναι πιο δυνατό, το compex --> EZ4 μπορεί να πάρει openwrt αν δεν σε πιάνει πονοκέφαλος στην λέξη linux. ακόμη το rb411 δεν υποστηρίζεται από το openwrt, είναι ζήτημα χρόνου βέβαια ... για κεραία, 80ρι πιάτο αλουμινίου gibertini και αφρικάνικο feeder. για wifi miniPCI οι cm9 είναι οι καλύτερες. για καλώδιο κεραίας το AirCom+ είναι καλύτερο από το LMR400 !!

welcome !!

----------


## Tsakonas1982

εδω εγω χρησιμοποιω Ikarus os +compex wp54(ειναι ολοιδιο με το ΕΖ4,μονο η μαρκα αλλαζει) και CM9..κι εγω νιουφης οπως κ εσυ..το ικαρους δεν με ταλαιπωρησε πολυ αλλα εχω ακομη χοντρα κενα στον χειρισμο του..ασε που απο updates εχουν καιρο να φανουν στο σαιτ...δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλα λειτουργικα τετοιου ειδους αλλα φανταζομαι το μικροτικ προερχεται απο εμπειροτερη εταιρια...το καλο με το ικαρους ειναι οτι δεν θελει να πλερωνεις καθε χρονο +ειναι ετοιμο για ΑΡ (νομιζω το αντιστοιχο μικροτικ θελει update επι πληρωμη,διορθωστε αν κανω λαθος)..και εχει προγραμματακι μεσα απο γουιντοουζ σχετικα ευχρηστο...οσον αφορα την επεξεργαστικη ισχυ τωρα...μαξιμουμ φορτιο επεξεργαστη στο wp54 εχω δει γυρω 47% με τραφφικ γυρω 5 μεγκαμπιτ κατω-20 κιλομπαιτ πανω σε τορρεντς..παντως με το μικροτικ πιστευω θα ξερει να σε βοηθησει πιο πολυς κοσμος εδω.......
επισης ,δεν ξερω τι φταιει απτο σεταπ μου,αλλα στο site survey δεν βγαζει σωστες ενδειξεις θορυβου (βγαζει σε ολα -93)......

----------


## papashark

Για client πιστεύω ότι είναι μια χαρά το Icaros

----------


## BillGeo

> το καλο με το ικαρους ειναι οτι δεν θελει να πλερωνεις καθε χρονο +ειναι ετοιμο για ΑΡ (νομιζω το αντιστοιχο μικροτικ θελει update επι πληρωμη,διορθωστε αν κανω λαθος).
> 
> και εχει προγραμματακι μεσα απο γουιντοουζ σχετικα ευχρηστο...



Δεν νομιζω οτι το RouterOS θελει update καθε χρονο.
Απ'οτι καταλαβα αν θες απλα κανεις update (+$) σε επομενο dev level pack.


Η κεραια μου θα ειναι offset πιατο 60cm με ιδιοκατασκευη biquad feeder 
_(ελπιζω να δωσει >20db κερδος)_

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tsakonas1982
> 
> το καλο με το ικαρους ειναι οτι δεν θελει να πλερωνεις καθε χρονο +ειναι ετοιμο για ΑΡ (νομιζω το αντιστοιχο μικροτικ θελει update επι πληρωμη,διορθωστε αν κανω λαθος).
> 
> και εχει προγραμματακι μεσα απο γουιντοουζ σχετικα ευχρηστο...
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι το RouterOS θελει update καθε χρονο.
> ...


Αμα λήξει το MT, παίζει κανονικά αλλά δεν κάνει Update.

----------


## BillGeo

> το IkarusOS είναι μάπα. το rb411 είναι πιο δυνατό, το compex --> EZ4 μπορεί να πάρει openwrt αν δεν σε πιάνει πονοκέφαλος στην λέξη linux. ακόμη το rb411 δεν υποστηρίζεται από το openwrt, είναι ζήτημα χρόνου βέβαια ... για κεραία, 80ρι πιάτο αλουμινίου gibertini και αφρικάνικο feeder. για wifi miniPCI οι cm9 είναι οι καλύτερες. για καλώδιο κεραίας το AirCom+ είναι καλύτερο από το LMR400 !!
> 
> welcome !!



Γιατι να θελω openWRT? 
Δεν θα με καλυψει το RouterOS για απλος client?

btw: Το RouterOS εχει και αυτο GUI (Winbox νομιζω το λενε ε?) ετσι δεν ειναι?
Εχει ολες τις λειτουργειες που εχει και το Terminal Console του ή ειναι λιγο περιορισμενο?


p.s. Η κεραια μου θα ειναι offset πιατο 60cm με ιδιοκατασκευη biquad feeder, και μαλλον θα φτιαξω και 1m AirCom με Ν-type στα ακρα.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

ΘΑ σου προτεινα Αφρικανικο feeder για διασυνδεση ως πελατης, τελος πηγαινε σε rb333 η rb600 ωστε να μην χρειαστεις αλλαγη routerboard οταν θα γινεις κομβος  ::  που θα γινεις...συντομα

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> το IkarusOS είναι μάπα. το rb411 είναι πιο δυνατό, το compex --> EZ4 μπορεί να πάρει openwrt αν δεν σε πιάνει πονοκέφαλος στην λέξη linux. ακόμη το rb411 δεν υποστηρίζεται από το openwrt, είναι ζήτημα χρόνου βέβαια ... για κεραία, 80ρι πιάτο αλουμινίου gibertini και αφρικάνικο feeder. για wifi miniPCI οι cm9 είναι οι καλύτερες. για καλώδιο κεραίας το AirCom+ είναι καλύτερο από το LMR400 !!
> 
> welcome !!
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατι να θελω openWRT? 
> ...



Αν σκεφτείς ότι το 90% των ΒΒ παίζει με Mikrotik, άνετα βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι θα σε καλύψει μια χαρούλα...

Τώρα ο πεταλουδάκιας-acoul, σκέφτετε με τον δικό του τρόπο της πεταλούδες, και αν η πεταλούδα δεν πετάει με openWrt, ξαναμπαίνει στο κουκούλι του και περιμένει να ξαναγεννηθεί !

Εχει και γραφικό περιβάλλον (webbox) που είναι περιορισμένο, αλλά έχει και το winbox που είναι γραφικό περιβάλλον που το σηκώνει ο Η/Υ σου (winbox.exe  ::  ) και τραβάει τα δεδομένα από το μηχανάκι, είναι πολύ γρήγορο, και έχει σχεδόν τα πάντα.

Οπως σου είπε και ο προλαλίσαντας, πάρε ένα αφρικάνικο για αρχή, ώστε να παίζει σωστά η κεραία σου, και αν μελοντικά θέλεις να πειραματιστής, να έχεις και ένα σωστό μέτρο αναφοράς.

----------


## BillGeo

Οταν λεμε Αφρικανικο εννοουμε αυτο ε?
http://www.poynting.co.za/productdispla ... 3&cat_id=3

Δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι αναγκη να αγορασω καποιο ετοιμο feeder (ακομα)
Η αποσταση μου απο το AP που θελω ειναι μονο 0,151χλμ.

Με το πιατο και το home-made biquad ισως καταφερω καλη ζευξη και απο το μπαλκονι μου (μεσα απο κτιρια δλδ). 
Ισως ξαναλεω, η δοκιμη θα μας πεισει.

btw, μπορει καποιος που εχει βαλει biquad σε πιατο να δωσει καποια ιδεα για την στηριξη του?
(σε ενα ξενο φορουμ ειχα δει ενα κοματι κυλινδρικο ξυλο στην ακρη, αλλα πρεπει να βρεις την ακριβη διαμετρο.)

----------


## BillGeo

*btw*, που βρησκουμε ενα Αφρικανικο feeder και ποσο κοστιζει?

----------


## nikolas_350

> Δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι αναγκη να αγορασω καποιο ετοιμο feeder (ακομα)


Άσε το πιστεύω για τα θρησκευτικά 
Εδώ πιστεύουμε στης οικολογία του ραδιοφάσματος .  ::  
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_prod.php? ... 60a25cf8b4
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403526

----------


## BillGeo

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BillGeo
> 
> Δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι αναγκη να αγορασω καποιο ετοιμο feeder (ακομα)
> 
> 
> Άσε το πιστεύω για τα θρησκευτικά 
> Εδώ πιστεύουμε στης οικολογία του ραδιοφάσματος .  
> http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_prod.php? ... 60a25cf8b4
> http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403526


Μα ή με homemade feeder ή με ετοιμο, αν εχει το ιδιο κατοπτρο, δεν θα εχει τον ιδιο λοβο?

Και σιγα μην δωσω 35ευρωπαικα ενω μπορω να δωσω 0!!  ::

----------


## acoul

Μια χαρά! Τίποτε δεν είναι ζάμπα. Ο χρόνος έχει το μεγαλύτερο κόστος !! να προσέξεις την στεγανοποίηση. Το νεράκι πάει παντού. Το μόνο που δεν καταφέρνει είναι να νικήσει τον νόμο της βαρύτητας !!

----------


## BillGeo

> Μια χαρά! Τίποτε δεν είναι ζάμπα. Ο χρόνος έχει το μεγαλύτερο κόστος !! να προσέξεις την στεγανοποίηση. Το νεράκι πάει παντού. Το μόνο που δεν καταφέρνει είναι να νικήσει τον νόμο της βαρύτητας !!


Σωστα, ετσι ειναι. (ηδη μου εχει παρει πιο πολυ απο οτι πιστευα!)

ΑΛλα μ'αρεσει να "σπαταλαω" τον χρονο μου σε κατι που μου αρεσει να κανω!
Το hobby μου ειναι τα DIY, τι να κανουμε?  ::  

Οσο για το νερο, δυο περιπτωσεις σκεφτομαι.
α) Να το περασω ολο με μονωτικο σπραυ (αυτο που ριχνουν στα PCB)
β) Να κανω το παραπανω + να το κλεισω σε ενα ωραιο ταπερακι (με σιλικονη βεβαια.)

Τι λετε και εσεις που εχετε πιο πολυ ταρατσο-χρονο στο ενεργητικο σας

(Βρηκα και εναν καλο στρατιοτικου τυπου Ν κονεκτορα με εξτρα φλατζες κτλ)


b.t.w Χθες πηρα 2xCM9, και σημερα πηρα το ΜικροΤικ 433 (+ pigtail).


ΑΝ (που δεν το βλεπω), θα κανω μια δοκιμη με το biquad μονο απο το μπαλκονι.

----------


## Bestknight

Διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος ,γιατί και εγώ δεν ξέρω πολλά,το routerboard + minipcicard θα τα χρησιμοποιήσεις αντί για access point?

----------


## BillGeo

> Διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος ,γιατί και εγώ δεν ξέρω πολλά,το routerboard + minipcicard θα τα χρησιμοποιήσεις αντί για access point?



Οχι, δεν θα ειμαι Access Point προς το παρον.
Μονο Client για αρχη.

Αργοτερα αν αποφασιασω να κανω καποια BB ζευξη θα παρω καi αλλο RouterBoard με 3+ mPCI
(2 για Link και 1 για omni)

 ::

----------


## acoul

> Οσο για το νερο, δυο περιπτωσεις σκεφτομαι.
> α) Να το περασω ολο με μονωτικο σπραυ (αυτο που ριχνουν στα PCB)
> β) Να κανω το παραπανω + να το κλεισω σε ενα ωραιο ταπερακι (με σιλικονη βεβαια.)


ότι στεγανοποίηση και να χρησιμοποιήσεις, βάλτη πρώτα στο microwave oven και αν δεν ζεσταθεί είναι ok. αν ζεσταθεί δεν είναι κατάλληλη για το ανοιχτό μέρος μπροστά της χοάνης.



> Τι λετε και εσεις που εχετε πιο πολυ ταρατσο-χρονο στο ενεργητικο σας
> 
> (Βρηκα και εναν καλο στρατιοτικου τυπου Ν κονεκτορα με εξτρα φλατζες κτλ)
> 
> 
> b.t.w Χθες πηρα 2xCM9, και σημερα πηρα το ΜικροΤικ 433 (+ pigtail).
> 
> 
> ΑΝ (που δεν το βλεπω), θα κανω μια δοκιμη με το biquad μονο απο το μπαλκονι.


είσαι στο σωστό δρόμο. η κεραία όμως είναι το 95%+ του συστήματος. έχει τόσο θόρυβο η μπάντα που αν θέλεις να κάνεις σωστή δουλειά το 80άρι πιάτο μακρύλαιμο αλουμινίου (gibertini) 24Ευρώ είναι must.

----------


## BillGeo

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BillGeo
> 
> Οσο για το νερο, δυο περιπτωσεις σκεφτομαι.
> α) Να το περασω ολο με μονωτικο σπραυ (αυτο που ριχνουν στα PCB)
> β) Να κανω το παραπανω + να το κλεισω σε ενα ωραιο ταπερακι (με σιλικονη βεβαια.)
> 
> 
> ότι στεγανοποίηση και να χρησιμοποιήσεις, βάλτη πρώτα στο microwave oven και αν δεν ζεσταθεί είναι ok. αν ζεσταθεί δεν είναι κατάλληλη για το ανοιχτό μέρος μπροστά της χοάνης.
> 
> ...


Ναι, το ειχα διαβασει και εγω αυτο για τον φουρνο μικροκυματων, και εχω βρει ηδη το καταληλο.  ::  

Οσο για το 80αρι gibertini, θα το εχω υπ'οψην μου για καποιο μελοντικο μου BB λινκ, 
(θα ηθελα "βγω" στη Ν. Σμυρνη, περα απο Λ. Συγγρου), ευχαριστω!

Το link που θελω να κανω τωρα (middle_EAST_WEST (#58 :: ) ειναι 151m μακρια, 
με free space loss: 83.78 dBm.

E! Του πουστη! Και μεσα στο παρκο κεραιων στην Πεντελη να ημασταν θα γινοταν με 60αρι!
 ::

----------

